# JDBC Connection Fehler



## byron1778 (17. Okt 2012)

Hallo Forum!

Ich habe folgendes Problem:

Unser SQL - Server ist folgendermaßen konfiguriert:
ForcedEncryption: YES

Wenn ich mich nun versuche über JDBC folgendermaßen zu verbinden:


```
DriverManager.getConnection(jdbc:sqlserver://"SererName"+ "DBName" + ";useNTLMv2=true;" + "DomainName");
```

bekomme ich folgende Fehlermeldung:


```
Date,Source,Severity,Message
10/17/2012 12:29:27,Logon,Unknown,Encryption is required to connect to this server but the client library does not support encryption; the connection has been closed. Please upgrade your client library.
```

Leider finde ich im Internet kein Beispiel, wie ich den String genau anpassen muss - reinschreiben muss, um ssl=require oder ssl=authenticate zu verwenden!?

Kann mir vll. jemand diesbezüglich weiterhelfen?

Danke vielmals!


----------



## Niki (17. Okt 2012)

probier mal folgendes aus:

jdbc treiber: jtds-1.2.6.jar

driver: net.sourceforge.jtds.jdbc.Driver
url: jdbc:jtds:sqlserver://<HOST>:1433;DatabaseName=<DB_NAME>;ssl=require

eventuell brauchst du dann noch dieses system property (hängt vom JDK ab):

jsse.enableCBCProtection=false


----------



## turtle (17. Okt 2012)

Versuch mal den FQDN.


----------



## homer65 (17. Okt 2012)

byron1778 hat gesagt.:


> Leider finde ich im Internet kein Beispiel, wie ich den String genau anpassen muss - reinschreiben muss, um ssl=require oder ssl=authenticate zu verwenden!?


Laut Fehlermeldung ist der String gar nicht verkehrt, sondern der JDBC Treiber unterstützt keine Verschlüsselung. Du brauchst einen anderen JDBC Treiber.
Soweit meine Vermutungen.


----------



## byron1778 (17. Okt 2012)

Hallo Euch allen!

Danke, es war genau der Vorschlag von Niki, der zum Erfolg geführt hat!
Alle Anderen haben wir bereits ausprobiert bzw. der falsche JDBC Treiber wäre schon brutal gewesen, aber natürlich haben wir auch das in Erwägung gezogen 

Danke Euch allen, wir suchen schon seit Stunden!

Danke vielmals!

lG


----------



## Niki (18. Okt 2012)

rein aus Interesse, hat das System Property gereicht, oder habt ihr den JDBC Treiber auch ausgetauscht?

Wenn das Property gereicht hat, welchen JDBC Treiber verwendet ihr?


----------



## byron1778 (18. Okt 2012)

Das System Property hat ausgereicht, den JDBC - Treiber haben wir nicht ausgewechselt!
Dafür haben wir dann noch folgenden Eintrag gefunden in der Bug - Liste, vll. interessiert es dich:

Bug ID: 7103725 REGRESSION - 6u29 breaks ssl connectivity using TLS_DH_anon_WITH_AES_128_CBC_SHA

https://access.redhat.com/knowledge/solutions/66829

Danke Dir nochmals!

Ich glaube, wir hätten ewig weitersuchen müssen, bis wir da zu einer Lösung gekommen wären!


----------



## Niki (18. Okt 2012)

gern geschehen!

ja genau durch diesen bug bin ich auf das system property gestoßen. mich hat dieser fehler auch schon einige stunden gekostet, hast glück gehabt dass das bei mir noch nicht allzu lange her war ;-)


----------



## byron1778 (18. Okt 2012)

:lol:

geteiltes Leid ist halbes Leid 

das muss dann telepathie gewesen sein!


----------

